# Iphones and Ipods in Spain



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Hiya,

We are looking into the idea of purchasing an Iphone or Ipod. The lady in the telefonica shop started off by telling us that the cost iof an Iphone is 500 Euros,
but we can buy one for 291 Euros if we use our points.

The lady went on to tell us that if we change our phone number then we can can purchase an Iphone for either 49 or 199 Euros, depending on something or other.

To go from 500 Euros down to 49 would seem a lot odd, but hey.

So, does anyone know the facts about the Iphone and would it be possible to pay and go with an Iphone, rather than pay a monthly tarif ?

If anyone has an Ipod, we would be interested to know if you find it useful, particularly the Wifi access.

Dave


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SunnySpain said:


> Hiya,
> 
> We are looking into the idea of purchasing an Iphone or Ipod. The lady in the telefonica shop started off by telling us that the cost iof an Iphone is 500 Euros,
> but we can buy one for 291 Euros if we use our points.
> ...



Sadly my 14 yo son is at school cos it seems the way of the world these days that he and his generation seem to know far more about all this stuff than ...well me !!!!

I´ll ask him when he gets in if you´ve not had any good answers cos he is a serious expert

Jo xxxxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

...and I am not?? I'll sulk!! 

I am looking to import iPhones (-ish!) and Blakkberrys (sic) but no advertising here. ¡Me voy!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> ...and I am not?? I'll sulk!!


Yes of course you´re clever with this stuff too, but you werent here

Jo xxxx


----------



## Meter Mike (Apr 18, 2009)

Just a question before you go for Ipod/phone.

I was considering this last year until a friend showed me their Nokia 95.

It is great for MP3/MP4 etc.

But the main benefits are a terrific camera and superb quality video, I play them back on my 42" TV and you would think it was from an actual video recorder.

Then there is the GPS feature, just as good as any satnav - it has got me out of trouble on many occasion.

It has a barcode reader too which helps in Spain because they often don't have prices on their goods.

It has an excellent radio too and a very useful converter for weights, measures, miles, m2 hectares etc.

Mocrosoft office tools as well plus dozens of other features.

It means when we go out for a drive, I don't need to take any MP3 players plus my digital camera or satnav as I have everything I need in 1 useful item.

I can't think what I would do without it now and I am not usually a gadget person.

Mike.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

my son says Iphones are useless!! He swears by his Ipod, although totally different from the Iphone??????????????????

jo


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Meter Mike said:


> Just a question before you go for Ipod/phone.
> 
> I was considering this last year until a friend showed me their Nokia 95.
> 
> ...



... Apparently nokia 95s are obsolete now and not before time according to my son. Its the 96 now and he hasnt passed comment on that yet!! ???

Jo


----------



## Meter Mike (Apr 18, 2009)

jojo said:


> ... Apparently nokia 95s are obsolete now and not before time according to my son. Its the 96 now and he hasnt passed comment on that yet!! ???
> 
> Jo


The 96 is a more up-to-date attempt to improve on the 95 but it falls short.

You can put a 16Gb memory card in the 95.

If you do a search for Nokia 95, you will come across loads of websites and forums dedicated to the 95 users who would never upgrade to a 96.

It has a huge fan base of users.

Mike


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Meter Mike said:


> The 96 is a more up-to-date attempt to improve on the 95 but it falls short.
> 
> You can put a 16Gb memory card in the 95.
> 
> ...



oh, my aforementioned son is now in the pool so I cant argue that one Mike! I can tell you that MY favourite mobile of choice is the Nokia 6310i ... that should give you some indication of my knowledge on all this stuff 

Jo


----------



## Meter Mike (Apr 18, 2009)

jojo said:


> oh, my aforementioned son is now in the pool so I cant argue that one Mike! I can tell you that MY favourite mobile of choice is the Nokia 6310i ... that should give you some indication of my knowledge on all this stuff
> 
> Jo


I always went for the easiest phone to use jo and I still think simplicity is the best policy when it comes to these things.

But, my job involves a lot of driving around looking for my customers houses, I always photograph the fuse cupboard before I start work and like to have a bit of music playing when I'm on my own working, which is most of the time, so as mentioned above, the all in 1 solution was a practical choice for me.

Having said that, if it hadn't been invented, I'd be happy with 2 yogourt cartons and a peice of string 

Mike.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

The Motorola Brick was indeed the greatest phone on this sweet earth 

NOTHING has replaced it in terms of durability nor its ability to stand falling from roofs or being submerged in water! 

A legend


----------



## Meter Mike (Apr 18, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> The Motorola Brick was indeed the greatest phone on this sweet earth
> 
> NOTHING has replaced it in terms of durability nor its ability to stand falling from roofs or being submerged in water!
> 
> A legend


I can testify to that Steve.

In the early 90's I was driving along in my old MG, which used all the time as my reps car. I hit some black ice around 6:30 in the morning and my car was wrecked. My Motorola came flying from the back seat, hit me on the head and went through the shattered windscreen hitting a motorway sign at which point the battery went one way and the phone went another way falling through ice into a large puddle.

I managed to put it back together and call the police before I was hit by another car on the same patch of ice.

It probably saved a few peoples lives that day and I was rather attached to it after that. 

Mike


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Great story - just one of many I have heard! 

Glad you were OK


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

Meter Mike said:


> I can testify to that Steve.
> 
> In the early 90's I was driving along in my old MG, which used all the time as my reps car. I hit some black ice around 6:30 in the morning and my car was wrecked. My Motorola came flying from the back seat, hit me on the head and went through the shattered windscreen hitting a motorway sign at which point the battery went one way and the phone went another way falling through ice into a large puddle.
> 
> ...


nah by 2 cans of fosters and a £5 topup card works wonders in my world lol
evening all im back but a bit tired so wont be on for long 
so im imformed by the mrs
missed u all loads and yes steve they were gay men by the way lol
thanks for all your support and kind messages viks been telling me every day whats been said.
im out a bit early but feel much better at home anyway im not hyjacking the thread am i lol
cheers shaun.
ps lightweights


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

I'm here - great to hear from you. 

Hope you'll soon be back with us 24/7 

Un abrazo


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

stevehall said:


> i'm here - great to hear from you.
> 
> Hope you'll soon be back with us 24/7
> 
> un abrazo


thanks steve i have a 1 oclock cut off zone else im dead for real this time oh problems lol


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Shaun, did you not think we´d notice you slipping back in here?????

Jo xxxx


----------

